# Duda con circuito de aislamiento de puerto paralelo



## MaMu (Jul 17, 2005)

Es posible que haya error en el circuito?, la idea es aislar completamente el puerto paralelo, por medio de optoacopladores 4N35 y a su vez con las salidas de este, manejar las entradas de un ULN2803A (pulsos de 5V).
Al trabajar directamente las entradas del ULN con 5V es necesario que reacondicione algo?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 17, 2005)

Mamu, para que funcione adecuadamente tu circuito debes establecer una diferenciación entre los niveles lógicos alto y bajo a la salida del opto, para ello debes hacer la siguiente modificación:

Con una resistencia de 10K entre vcc y el colector del opto haces un divisor de voltaje en donde el emisor del opto lo conectas a tierra, la señal de entrada para el ULN2803A los obtienes del punto divisor. Sin señal de excitación la salida lógica del divisor es el estado alto, y con señal de excitación la salida es bajo, como se invirtió la lógica del puerto, entonces puedes utilizar un inversor con schmitt triggers como el 7414 a las entradas de los optos.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 17, 2005)

Algo asi?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 17, 2005)

Si, solo que sin cortocircuitar la resistencia de 10K.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 17, 2005)

Si si, era un valor de referencia que deje, pero en fin, el 4n35 no funcionaba, probe un ILQ1 y anda perfecto.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 17, 2005)

Mamu, pero anda perfecto con cual circuito?


----------



## MaMu (Jul 17, 2005)

Con la modificacion que me has dado anda perfecto, el cortocircuito era del esquema anterior, pero no va. Ahora bien, he logrado que ande, pero el s. trigger no me invierte, estoy usando un 74LS14N , le doy 5vcc al pin 14, el pin 7 a GND, y utilizo el pin 1 como entrada, y el 2 como salida hacia el optoacoplador, pero este no invierte nada, sigue tal cual sin s. trigger.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 17, 2005)

Como estas conectando el schmitt trigger 7414 es la forma correcta, si no te invierte es porque esta malo.

Podrías ahorrarte el schmitt trigger (aunque no es muy buena practica) invirtiendo la polaridad de conexión de los leds del opto y alimentándolos con 5 voltios externos, eso si debes referenciar la tierra con los pines de tierra del puerto (18-25).


----------



## MaMu (Jul 18, 2005)

Si, estaba malo el 74LS14N, por ese lado ya ha quedado solucionado. Ahora bien, el tema es que al estar invertida la lógica del puerto me obliga a utilizar el inversor, en este caso tenia del que me sugeriste (7414), pues bien, al ser este de lógica TTL requiere una alimentación de 5v. La interface que estoy diseñando contempla los registros de DATOS, CONTROL y ESTADO, teniendo asi la totalidad de pines ocupados, y no puedo destinar ninguno a probeer la alimentación del inversor, motivo por el cual recaere en tomar la alimentacion externa para el inversor. Mi pregunta, no estoy perdiendo asi el aislamiento? si bien el inversor logra cambiar efectivamente la lógica del puerto y reacomodorla (entiendase ésta como la salida de datos en el software), debo alimentarlo de forma externa. Mi idea es poner diodos rapidos (1N4148) para realizar la limitación de corriente y evitar asi retornos indeseados que puedan dañar el puerto. Asi mismo los niveles lógicos de las salidas deben retornar a GND del puerto, con lo que deberán compartir el inversor y el puerto el retorno GND (por lo tanto la fuente de alimentación externa). En fin, y para sintetizar, se me ocurrio poner justo a la salida del puerto un 1N4148 que impida el retorno. (uno por cada salida). Pero vuelvo a caer en la situacion en la que me encontraba al principio y sin usar opto, ya que directamente de la salida del puerto puedo limitar la conrriente con los diodos y entrar asi al ULN con +5V (GND en comun). La idea central es usar opto y aislar completamente el puerto, el hecho de controlorar asi los uln es que me han servido desde siempre a la hora de controlar un PAP unipolar (costo rendimiento), ya que hoy por hoy aqui en Argentina, un uln cuesta alrededor de u$s 0.90.- y un SAA1024/1027 poco más de u&s 17.- , y transistores como el TIP 120 algo asi como u$s 2,50.-

*Edit 1*
Creo que en definitiva, lo que deberia invertir, es la etapa de la salida del opto y asi aislar efectivamente el puerto. No es mejor de esta ultima forma? Es decir, invertir la salida del divisor con la resistencia de 10k, con lo que se utilizaria la lógica del puerto sin invertir.

*Edit 2*
Bueno, como dijo Einstein (para desarrollar una idea hacen falta dos cosas....) "1% de imaginación y un 99% de transpiración" , asi que voy a hechar mano al protoboard y a jugar con los puentes de alambre a ver que sale, despues comento y cuando termine, posteo todo el proyecto, calculo que será interesante para los que esten estudiando y para quienes tengan ganas de automatizar algo, o simplemente jugar con la computadora.

Sugerencias?


----------



## MaMu (Jul 18, 2005)

La unica que me quedo es hacerlo como dije antes, entrar directamente del puerto al optoacoplador y aislar definitivamente el puerto sin alterar la lógica de este y una vez a la salida del opto, invertir la señal proveniente del divisor de tension con la resistencia de 10k, con lo que puedo alimentar el inversor 7414 directamente de la fuente, y las salidas de este entrarian asi al ULN2803A (con 5v) como describo en la siguiete figura :


----------



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2005)

Ya he simulado y testeado la ultima modificacion con resultados satisfactorios. En cuanto termine posteare todo el montaje y alguna utilidad para que puedan trabajar con la placa y demas experimentos.

*Tema Solucionado = Cerrado*


----------

